# What do you use on exterior and interior plastic



## Michigan Mike (Sep 17, 2012)

So nobodys got any favorite's for protection and looks?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I use 303 Aerospace Protectant on mine. Exterior plastic mainly, but I should use it on the interior. It has MUCH better UV protecting capabilities compared to Armor All. I should use it on the tires too, but it isn't cheap, so I put Armor All on the tires.

I don't think it lasts any longer than the rest- it'll still kinda wash off. But after many applications (on plastic anyway), it'll begin to look like it was applied more recently and really won't need a new application as often.

I put it on mine after most washes. I noticed the biggest difference with the radio antenna- that really turns black.


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

We use Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer on just about everything but tires and leather. GM brand Glass cleaner is the best for windows, but we've found that the UQD sure works in a pinch. That stuff is magical. Armor All is a curse word in this household--there's much better product out there that WON'T leave gross residues all over your car.


----------



## Michigan Mike (Sep 17, 2012)

The armor all that I use is not the glossy stuff and does not seem to leave a residue. I will try the areospace 303 I think it is available at auto value. Anybody else use mothers back to black on the exterior.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Lexol is another good one to use on plastic and rubber trim. I would stay away from Armor All it it may look good at first but I've seen the results of people using it all the time and it will ruin the plastic over time. Its more of wax than a protectant unless the non glossy version is different I wouldn't use it.


----------



## spirited driver (Jan 7, 2013)

I also use 303 Aerospace on mine. It has a great minimal gloss look to it, and it makes anything black look GREAT. If my interior plastics haven't been cleaned in a while, I use Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner first, then the 303. Both of these are applied with microfiber towels.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Turtle wax' ICE line
Interior spray
And detail spray for in between car washes


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I use the Meguiar's interior detailing spray "natural finish" for the dash. It looks nice and it's not shiny so there's no glare on the windshield.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Michigan Mike said:


> Ok detailing gurus what do you use to protect an enhance your plastic parts. I just washed and waxed my ECO for the first time. I like my vehicals to look good but I am not obsessive about it. I used Mothers back to black on the exterior black plastic and weather stripping and Plexus on the headlight covers. The interior just gets wiped down with Armor All non glossy protectorant. What else is out there. Is there any thing better for that lasts longer. I am in Michigan and we are going into winter so while looks are important protection is my main goal right now.


Mike.. my suggestions for interior protection would be meguiars ultimate protectant which has a very good gloss to it. Definately would look good in the cruze because of the black panels and all. Mothers has a good protectant as well. Meguiars makes some other interior plastic cleaners and they are a quik detailer which has no gloss, then there is the natural shine which has medium gloss, and supreme shine which has higher gloss than the natural shine. The ultimate protectant is what i recommend by far. Mainly for its protection and high gloss that doesnt glare back in your face from the sun lol. Anything else you need to know, im your guy, so just ask me.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I only use a damp micro fiber cloth


----------

